# Savannah monitor enclosure build (pics)



## bowdenmx

Well i finally started building my sav enclosure yesterday, got alot done today too as i had a day off work. any feedback welcome good or bad :2thumb: i'm also still looking for ideas on how to seal the inside of the viv, i cant use yacht varnish as it will stink the living room out so anything without an oder or quick cureing. Pics below of where i'm at now with the build and i will update the thread as i progress : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Looking good so far, I know its not going to smell too good but would be tempted to see with fibreglass resin.

Whats the wood size / baton size?


----------



## bowdenmx

I used 48x52mm batton mate and just used some 11mm osb board for the back as it wont be seen. i put down 18mm ply for the bottom for strengnth. will use osb on the inside and seal it all up and probs ply the outside and paint just for looks. 
cheers


----------



## Whosthedaddy

My mind is willing but the hands are not...many a creation has ended up smashed or down the dump!

I really have to come up with a nice land / water enclosure for my Anacondas and a baton supported viv like this would suit the purpose as the walls can be thinner.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Whosthedaddy said:


> My mind is willing but the hands are not...many a creation has ended up smashed or down the dump!
> 
> I really have to come up with a nice land / water enclosure for my Anacondas and a baton supported viv like this would suit the purpose as the walls can be thinner.



:lol2: i know the feeling mate. 

Ive got a shed load of wood with various holes in it... 

ive got a mate coming round to sort me out at some point


----------



## tremerz97

how much did all this cost?


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> how much did all this cost?


So far about 60 quid mate.


----------



## tremerz97

what are the dimensions? only asking cuz im buiding one soon for a water dragon.


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> what are the dimensions? only asking cuz im buiding one soon for a water dragon.


9ft x 4ft x 3.5ft L.H.D


----------



## Khonsu

More please :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> 9ft x 4ft x 3.5ft L.H.D


how did you find a wood sheet that big? i can only find a 8x4?


----------



## bowdenmx

The sheets aresrewed on in seperate bits mate. i will fill and seal all the gaps once assembled.


----------



## tarantulatez

Looking great, keep up the good work :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

tarantulatez said:


> Looking great, keep up the good work :2thumb:


Cheers man. realy enjoyed building this so far. no screw ups yet other than a slight split in the wood on the top left. hense the black tape holding it while the wood glue goes off. :whistling2:


----------



## mitsi

looking good, try sealing with thompsons water seal not to smelly and dries pretty quick and is fully waterproof.


----------



## BeardedDee

mitsi said:


> looking good, try sealing with thompsons water seal not to smelly and dries pretty quick and is fully waterproof.


I doubt this stuffs ability to stand up to digging claws on OSB or ply beneath the substrate, as in it soaks in but offers no strength to the surface of any ply. Has it worked out for you for years on end?


----------



## mitsi

well its going strong so far, and as for the boscs viv its relatively new, but has lasted in my iggies viv, with claws etc for the last 6 years. I use it in all my reps vivs and have had no problems with it so far.


----------



## switchback

mitsi said:


> well its going strong so far, and as for the boscs viv its relatively new, but has lasted in my iggies viv, with claws etc for the last 6 years. I use it in all my reps vivs and have had no problems with it so far.


Win 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

mitsi said:


> looking good, try sealing with thompsons water seal not to smelly and dries pretty quick and is fully waterproof.


May look into this. although i also thought it soaked in rather than coated a layer of it on.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

What about nailing pond liner to the sides and allow to have protection against moisture under all the soil.


----------



## switchback

Whosthedaddy said:


> What about nailing pond liner to the sides and allow to have protection against moisture under all the soil.


Yeah I saw somebody do this recently, you could use that sealant first then stable the liner round where the the substrate is. 
For the rest of it... Mmm...prob just gona have to open all your windows mate and use the varnish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

Whosthedaddy said:


> What about nailing pond liner to the sides and allow to have protection against moisture under all the soil.


I doubt it would last up againt a digging savs nails though mate.


----------



## MatthewWilliams

I use pond liner in my Bosc tank and it is quite tough. I've not had problems (yet) lol


----------



## bowdenmx

MatthewWilliams said:


> I use pond liner in my Bosc tank and it is quite tough. I've not had problems (yet) lol


Lol. i just hate the thought of there bein a problem n havin to shift a ton of dirt to sort it out :gasp:


----------



## winno

i no its not that cheap but how about perspex/acrylic sheeting


----------



## bowdenmx

winno said:


> i no its not that cheap but how about perspex/acrylic sheeting


Yeah i have thought about doing this. im goin to at least price it up and see how expensive it would be. :2thumb:


----------



## Paul112

Don't bother with pondliner unless its some really thick rubbery stuff. Whilst it works for a while, once a hole is made the water gets under it, it persists and wreaks havoc on the woodwork.

Fibreglassing it might be a good idea, although very pricey.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Whosthedaddy

winno said:


> i no its not that cheap but how about perspex/acrylic sheeting


Or glass, may actually be cheaper but add too but more weight on the structure. 

My old 6x2 was glass lined.


----------



## bowdenmx

Whosthedaddy said:


> Or glass, may actually be cheaper but add too but more weight on the structure.
> 
> My old 6x2 was glass lined.


I think im gna have to just pond seal it or apoxy it ect. just have to stay upstairs while it goes off and stops smelling lol. she'l love that.


----------



## KarlHowells

Just wanna say good job on it so far - but I agree with varnishing it, it might stink at the start - but it's the best long term protection - and other suggestions *COULD* work...but like you've said you don't wanna have to shift all the soil if there's a problem - and you might not be aware of problems till it's too late - will keep an eye on this thread!

I built a 6ft viv a while back bit...first build- can kinda tell :lol2:....but dead excited about future builds!!


----------



## bowdenmx

KarlHowells said:


> Just wanna say good job on it so far - but I agree with varnishing it, it might stink at the start - but it's the best long term protection - and other suggestions *COULD* work...but like you've said you don't wanna have to shift all the soil if there's a problem - and you might not be aware of problems till it's too late - will keep an eye on this thread!
> 
> I built a 6ft viv a while back bit...first build- can kinda tell :lol2:....but dead excited about future builds!!


Yea man, its a great feeling building somthing from scratch then filling it with reps


----------



## snakeojoe

Looking good, I've just completed a build for my sav which is 6'6 long 4' high and 3' wide, just about fits in my front room!! Will get some pics on the go shortly but have to dismantle it to get the room plastered on monday, realised there'll be no moving once it has 2' of soil in there!! As for sealing it, I've used MFC board which has a melamine coating on so only need to seal all seams which i'll do with a marine grade sealant. I think epoxy or resin sealing is the way forward for your build, will last pretty much forever if done properly and is solid once gone off. I work in the yacht industry so easy for me to get but pricey otherwise! Keep up the good work and I'll get a thread started of my build next week, already got some pics......:2thumb:


----------



## KarlHowells

bowdenmx said:


> Yea man, its a great feeling building somthing from scratch then filling it with reps


So much better than buying some shoddy shop viv - Especially when you get into Monitors - you HAVE to have custom made. For this year gotta build a 6x4x4 x 2 baby argus viv & Gold Tegu upgrade... funfunfun


----------



## bowdenmx

KarlHowells said:


> So much better than buying some shoddy shop viv - Especially when you get into Monitors - you HAVE to have custom made. For this year gotta build a 6x4x4 x 2 baby argus viv & Gold Tegu upgrade... funfunfun


Awsum mate. look forward to seeing them.
Yea snakeojoe get a thread started. look forward to seeing the pics. :2thumb:


----------



## Butlinsbabe

We will be building a new viv for our monitor in the next few months, so its great to here all the useful tips you have for lining.

One issue we have is that the floor under the tank currently has water damage, so we will be laying a new laminate floor when we do the tank, how is the best way that people have found to lift the tank off the floor? We are thinking pine fence tops.... maybe 8 of them...

8ft x 5ft x 3ft...


----------



## mitsi

Butlinsbabe said:


> We will be building a new viv for our monitor in the next few months, so its great to here all the useful tips you have for lining.
> 
> One issue we have is that the floor under the tank currently has water damage, so we will be laying a new laminate floor when we do the tank, how is the best way that people have found to lift the tank off the floor? We are thinking pine fence tops.... maybe 8 of them...
> 
> 8ft x 5ft x 3ft...


 
ive used the plastic garage floor tiles you can get, they are around 2 inches high and i just used these as a layer for under the viv, you could use the fence tops or just some good chunks of wood all cut to same size would do as well.


----------



## bowdenmx

Bigger i totaly forgot to get an off cut of carpeto put down under mine lol. Best get onto that before it cant be lifted.


----------



## Infernalis

Butlinsbabe said:


> We will be building a new viv for our monitor in the next few months, so its great to here all the useful tips you have for lining.
> 
> *One issue we have is that the floor under the tank currently has water damage*, so we will be laying a new laminate floor when we do the tank, how is the best way that people have found to lift the tank off the floor? We are thinking pine fence tops.... maybe 8 of them...
> 
> 8ft x 5ft x 3ft...


 I would never suggest putting (quite literally) a ton of cage on a structurally compromised floor. Once filled with dirt, these cages are incredibly heavy. (think of a small vehicle parked in your home)


----------



## Butlinsbabe

Infernalis said:


> I would never suggest putting (quite literally) a ton of cage on a structurally compromised floor. Once filled with dirt, these cages are incredibly heavy. (think of a small vehicle parked in your home)


We currently have a Vivexotic 3ft cube tank extended to 6ft and water has seeped between the two of them causing a water rot on the current laminate. as we are renters we have bought new laminate and are gonna do a new tank on top.

Totally our fault and we are hoping to learn from our mistakes...


----------



## bowdenmx

update on where im at so far on the build  got quite a bit done today. pics below.


----------



## switchback

Looking good mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## tremerz97

wow! price sent so far?


----------



## TommyR

bowdenmx said:


> update on where im at so far on the build  got quite a bit done today. pics below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome stuff mate :2thumb:


----------



## samurai

looks great so far


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> wow! price sent so far?


Money spent so far is the same adsit was before mate. not had to buy anymore wood as i managed to get quite a few off cuts from site. :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

Update


----------



## Buddybosc

*Looking good*

Looks really nice , the only thing I would say is make sure you treat the osb , because of the humidity it will swell and warp , but looking really good , will post a pic of mine so far , little bit different but open to all ideas as I'm a little stuck , want a clowning river going through the middle but think the Eco dirt will clog the pump and stuff :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi

looking good, what a lucky bosc, wish id have thought of lagging mine, something i may have to do when i move it into the new shed in spring.


----------



## bowdenmx

Buddybosc said:


> Looks really nice , the only thing I would say is make sure you treat the osb , because of the humidity it will swell and warp , but looking really good , will post a pic of mine so far , little bit different but open to all ideas as I'm a little stuck , want a clowning river going through the middle but think the Eco dirt will clog the pump and stuff :2thumb:


Yea mate i plan to seal the inside :2thumb:
thanks fpr your comments im realy.pleased with it so far


----------



## tremerz97

looks great! i know you said boscs need a 8ft viv but i was told at the reptile shop that they only need a 6x3x3. the rep shop that told me this is a realy trust worthy shop. they are really great. but do they NEED an 8ft?


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> looks great! i know you said boscs need a 8ft viv but i was told at the reptile shop that they only need a 6x3x3. the rep shop that told me this is a realy trust worthy shop. they are really great. but do they NEED an 8ft?


Yes they need a 8ft viv as you have been advised in your other thread about boscs, they would quickly out grow a 6ft been kept in anything like that would be cruel to a animal that grows to the size it does.


----------



## tremerz97

TommyR said:


> Yes they need a 8ft viv as you have been advised in your other thread about boscs, they would quickly out grow a 6ft been kept in anything like that would be cruel to a animal that grows to the size it does.


 what would be the dimensions? 8x?x?


----------



## getdown

wow! looks great:no1:


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> what would be the dimensions? 8x?x?


What was you told by others in your last thread? The bigger the better of course I cant remember the exact measurements but would imagine 8x6x6 I could be wrong though.


----------



## tremerz97

TommyR said:


> What was you told by others in your last thread? The bigger the better of course I cant remember the exact measurements but would imagine 8x6x6 I could be wrong though.


:O i could only just fit a 8x4x4 in my room! im only 15 and i have to share a room wiv my lil brother! ohhh the joys of being young! lol


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> :O i could only just fit a 8x4x4 in my room! im only 15 and i have to share a room wiv my lil brother! ohhh the joys of being young! lol


Exactly mate just try waiting till your older and in better circumstances, is no point rushing yourself into something good things come to those that wait. Will be better in the long run for you and the lizard.


----------



## tremerz97

just checked its 8x4x4. if it was going to take up that much room i would like 2, is it possible?


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> just checked its 8x4x4. if it was going to take up that much room i would like 2, is it possible?


Like I said I don't with boscs as I dont keep them, but if you are going to keep 2 would have to have a spare viv incase of emergencies anyway mate. Not looked at ackies mate? Lizards cost plenty of money, food, vets, equipment, vivs etc I know your mum pays for most things and just don't think you are ready for a bosc at the current time mate so don't rush into something you are not prepared for mate. Is no need to rush  take your time and look at it again in the future.


----------



## henryfreston

tremerz97 said:


> just checked its 8x4x4. if it was going to take up that much room i would like 2, is it possible?


PLEASE don't get a Bosc you do not understand how much commitment it is. Ackies are a great alternative and are much. much easier and cheaper to keep!!!!

If you are sure your mum is happy to pay £30 a week on live food then go a head. Plus the vet bills if something goes wrong and plus additional up keep. When you want to clean your bosc out, it is going to be at least £100 for soil and sand if you do it right.

And yes they do NEED at least a 8x4x4. They can grow up to 5ft. Imagine a 5ft lizard in a 6ft viv, seem fair? 

Only you can make the decision. But I see no one backing you getting a Bosc. Just concentrate on your water dragon and be grateful for what you have got. This is the problem with reptile keeping. Everyone is just as bad. People always want more and cannot be satisfied with what they want. I bet even if you do get a bosc, 2 weeks down the line you will be wanting a Nile monitor! I went bazerk when I first started, but now I have settled. I only own 1 crested gecko at the moment and I have limited myself to only one more which will be a AWD or a carpet python then that will be it or I will shoot my self! Haha.

Please listen to the advice given to you. I think a monitor the size of a bosc should require a license to buy. Still can't get my head around the fact I could just walk into my local and buy a 4ft bosc. It is mental.

Sorry, it just angers me. You only have to look on preloved and you can see a poor little bosc, with no future being sold in a 4ft viv kept on bark.

That will be all.


----------



## SykeSnake

Viv's looking great, so far so good :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi

tremerz97 said:


> :O i could only just fit a 8x4x4 in my room! im only 15 and i have to share a room wiv my lil brother! ohhh the joys of being young! lol


 
they need an 8x4x4, but as i said on your other post, you need to wait until you are older , have your own money coming in, and a place of your own, it would be very irresponsible of you to get one now, as in a couple of months you would want to be getting rid of that as well.


----------



## tremerz97

i can fit an 8x4x4 in my room, just. i am only selling my other reps because i find them boring due to their size. but ill wait untill i have enough money coming in of my own.


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> i can fit an 8x4x4 in my room, just. i am only selling my other reps because i find them boring due to their size. but ill wait untill i have enough money coming in of my own.


Your selling your reps cause they are boring? :S A bosc isnt going to do much more than your current lizards. hmm not convinced you should buy a lizard such as a bosc to just to sell when your bored of that in a few months time.


----------



## tremerz97

TommyR said:


> Your selling your reps cause they are boring? :S A bosc isnt going to do much more than your current lizards. hmm not convinced you should buy a lizard such as a bosc to just to sell when your bored of that in a few months time.


 only getting bored of them because of their size. i would like a bigger lizard. ive had my leos for nearly 4 years or so and my beardies around 2. im keeping my cwd though.


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> only getting bored of them because of their size. i would like a bigger lizard. ive had my leos for nearly 4 years or so and my beardies around 2. im keeping my cwd though.


But they are your pets?


----------



## mitsi

TommyR said:


> But they are your pets?


 
we are hijacking this thread for no reason, he will get his poor mum to get him one and foot the bill and we will no doubt see it up for sale in a couple of months time, the reason he reckoned he was getting rid of his other reps in the first place was because his mum cant afford to feed them all etc. he wont listen else he wouldnt even be considering getting one.


----------



## TommyR

mitsi said:


> we are hijacking this thread for no reason, he will get his poor mum to get him one and foot the bill and we will no doubt see it up for sale in a couple of months time, the reason he reckoned he was getting rid of his other reps in the first place was because his mum cant afford to feed them all etc. he wont listen else he wouldnt even be considering getting one.


I hope you see sense tremerz for the sake of these animals. Sorry to the original thread starter for taking your thread off topic.

Yeah I seen his thread on boscs.


----------



## tremerz97

yeah. my leos are not very tame and do not do anything. and my beardies are nice and friendly. i really want a larger lizard. i always have wanted a bosc or a iggy. still keeping 1 beardie and my cwd tho. yeah ill shut up now sorry op!


----------



## bowdenmx

Also trem if your room is upstairs you would nead floor supports from below coza the weight. 
anyway. got a lil more done tnite. i got the locks on and all new brass hinges to match. also got the beading in on the right door ready for the glass to go in and be sealed. now id like opinions on what im thinking now. Originally i wanted the trap door ramp and 2 opening doors on hinges. im now thinking have the hinged door on the right the ramp door as it is and mayb in the middle have normal sliding glass as you would on a normal viv. got the option of all three then for acess and i dont have to faf makin another door and beading it ect. what you guys rekon? Pics below.


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> Also trem if your room is upstairs you would nead floor supports from below coza the weight.
> anyway. got a lil more done tnite. i got the locks on and all new brass hinges to match. also got the beading in on the right door ready for the glass to go in and be sealed. now id like opinions on what im thinking now. Originally i wanted the trap door ramp and 2 opening doors on hinges. im now thinking have the hinged door on the right the ramp door as it is and mayb in the middle have normal sliding glass as you would on a normal viv. got the option of all three then for acess and i dont have to faf makin another door and beading it ect. what you guys rekon? Pics below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


looking very nice! youll have a very hapy bosc  and my room is downstairs


----------



## rep-it

nice job, i would waterproof the hell out of it though, thats a lot of work you have done for it to be ruined in a month due to humidty.


----------



## bowdenmx

rep-it said:


> nice job, i would waterproof the hell out of it though, thats a lot of work you have done for it to be ruined in a month due to humidty.


Yea man i know. its going to get a hell of a lot of coats to seal it all inside. think im going to go with just a viewing pain of glass fully sealed so less chance of leaks :2thumb:


----------



## targonne

Looks very cool


----------



## bowdenmx

Got the first coat of stain on the outside of the enclosure tnite.


----------



## Artisan

Looks great well done. cant wait to see it all finished with its occupant :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

Second coat of stain on today


----------



## tremerz97

looking very nice! cant wait to see it when its finished! goodluck! taking some time aint it?


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> looking very nice! cant wait to see it when its finished! goodluck! taking some time aint it?


Takin some time? Lol. if i could speed it up i would.. glass arrived today. so will be fitting that in the morn :2thumb: altough the morning is now. im a lil drunk :whistling2:


----------



## switchback

bowdenmx said:


> Takin some time? Lol. if i could speed it up i would.. glass arrived today. so will be fitting that in the morn :2thumb: altough the morning is now. im a lil drunk :whistling2:


Hehe. 

Yeah it's looking great pal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## iwantmorecash

Wow looks great.
It a monster viv :gasp:

Can't wait to see it in use :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

Got the glass fitted in the door todat


----------



## tremerz97

great! also areyou painting the inside? and is osb good for making vivs?


----------



## henryfreston

tremerz97 said:


> great! also areyou painting the inside? and *is osb good for making vivs?*


Of course it is or he would not have used it!!!
Just make sure you get the exterior OSB and not the interior (non-structural) stuff : victory:


----------



## tremerz97

henryfreston said:


> Of course it is or he would not have used it!!!
> Just make sure you get the exterior OSB and not the interior (non-structural) stuff : victory:


 i was looking at osb3 and wandering. some people have said its abosolutly :censor: but some say its great.


----------



## bowdenmx

The inside will be getting many coats of somthing. havnt made my mind up what to use though. :2thumb:


----------



## Infernalis

tremerz97 said:


> great! also areyou painting the inside? and is osb good for making vivs?


 If you treat it properly so no moisture can permeate the wood, then yes it's quite OK.

Use the money saved to buy a gallon of epoxy resin sealer.

Once cured, the walls will be as strong as a boat hull.


----------



## bowdenmx

Infernalis said:


> If you treat it properly so no moisture can permeate the wood, then yes it's quite OK.
> 
> Use the money saved to buy a gallon of epoxy resin sealer.
> 
> Once cured, the walls will be as strong as a boat hull.


I think i am swaying towards using an epoxy of some kind. theres soooo many different kinds though man. :bash:


----------



## Infernalis

bowdenmx said:


> I think i am swaying towards using an epoxy of some kind. theres soooo many different kinds though man. :bash:


Can you get 3M in the UK?


----------



## bowdenmx

Doesnt look like you can get over here no.


----------



## Infernalis

Resins Shopping Pages - UK based.


----------



## Tulppaani

Wow that looks ace!! Going to steal your idea for my tegus viv.....now if you would mind telling my other half so he doesnt kill me id be really grateful, think hes sick of hearing about Elmos viv now :lol2:


----------



## bowdenmx

Infernalis said:


> Resins Shopping Pages - UK based.


Coolio. cheers mate. will give them a call and see what they recommend. local number to me to so thats a bonus :2thumb:


----------



## snakeojoe

bowdenmx said:


> I think i am swaying towards using an epoxy of some kind. theres soooo many different kinds though man. :bash:


This is what we use in the marine industry:

Epoxy by the Leading Epoxy Manufacturer | WEST SYSTEM Epoxy

It's also what I have used in mine, search for the brand and you will find somewhere close to get it or order it online. It's fairly pricey but well worth it, on the website it shows you all the various applications for it too. It stinks when going off but the smell goes once hardened. Viv looking good, will upload mine when I find my phone lead to connect to the computer!! If I had used wood like your viv I think I would whack a couple layers of fibreglass on the first couple feet of the viv but epoxy should be ok provided you get good coverage. Nice work!: victory:


----------



## snakehuts

Ive produced fibreglass vivs in the past and lined plenty of wooden vivs.

You dont need epoxy resin, polyester is just fine, and tends to be 50% of the price of epoxy and slightly thicker, however osb is resin bonded and the first layer often cures patchy as you can get a reaction with the resin used to bond the osb together, also useful if you form fillets in the corners makes them easier to clean, but as the other member has said line the osb with a layer or two of fibreglass mat, then finish with a topcoat, a water proof viv which will last a life time.


----------



## bowdenmx

snakehuts said:


> Ive produced fibreglass vivs in the past and lined plenty of wooden vivs.
> 
> You dont need epoxy resin, polyester is just fine, and tends to be 50% of the price of epoxy and slightly thicker, however osb is resin bonded and the first layer often cures patchy as you can get a reaction with the resin used to bond the osb together, also useful if you form fillets in the corners makes them easier to clean, but as the other member has said line the osb with a layer or two of fibreglass mat, then finish with a topcoat, a water proof viv which will last a life time.


Thats good to know. its all very confusing as there is so many different versions of it all. if you could provide any links to what id nead that would be soooo gelpfull. just want to get it rite as ive put alot of effort into the enclosure and would hate it to rot ect. thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## snakeojoe

If you are going the fibreglass route you will need the 2oz glass matt, enough to do at least two layers to cover the bottom and however high up the sides, polyester resin and catalyst. Better if you have done glasswork before, if you lived a bit closer I would give you a hand with the glassing and materials.


----------



## bowdenmx

snakeojoe said:


> If you are going the fibreglass route you will need the 2oz glass matt, enough to do at least two layers to cover the bottom and however high up the sides, polyester resin and catalyst. Better if you have done glasswork before, if you lived a bit closer I would give you a hand with the glassing and materials.


Cheers mate. thanks for the offer though. :2thumb: i have been in contact with a local company who deals in sealants and resins ect. i gave them a list of things it neads to do and cant do and they came back to me with an epoxy 2 part resin that they have on the shelf. he said 2 coats of that and itl be sorted. He worked out how much ill nead ect to. about 7 ltrs of the stuff. comes in at around £100 so as soon as the funds are raised ill be on it like a tramp on chips. :2thumb:


----------



## snakeojoe

Awesome, sounds a tad pricey to me!! But then I suppose it is a large area to coat. Get yourself some measuring pots and mix up a very small amount at a time to get used to the curing speed, when there is a large amount in a pot it tends to kick off quicker and heat up, the last thing you want is half of it going off before you've applied it!!! This happened to me just the other day and I only had a small pot. Make sure you get the mixing ratios correct and stir in well also. Have fun!!: victory:


----------



## Schneeden

henryfreston said:


> PLEASE don't get a Bosc you do not understand how much commitment it is. Ackies are a great alternative and are much. much easier and cheaper to keep!!!!
> 
> If you are sure your mum is happy to pay £30 a week on live food then go a head. Plus the vet bills if something goes wrong and plus additional up keep. When you want to clean your bosc out, it is going to be at least £100 for soil and sand if you do it right.
> 
> And yes they do NEED at least a 8x4x4. They can grow up to 5ft. Imagine a 5ft lizard in a 6ft viv, seem fair?
> 
> Only you can make the decision. But I see no one backing you getting a Bosc. Just concentrate on your water dragon and be grateful for what you have got. This is the problem with reptile keeping. Everyone is just as bad. People always want more and cannot be satisfied with what they want. I bet even if you do get a bosc, 2 weeks down the line you will be wanting a Nile monitor! I went bazerk when I first started, but now I have settled. I only own 1 crested gecko at the moment and I have limited myself to only one more which will be a AWD or a carpet python then that will be it or I will shoot my self! Haha.
> 
> Please listen to the advice given to you. I think a monitor the size of a bosc should require a license to buy. Still can't get my head around the fact I could just walk into my local and buy a 4ft bosc. It is mental.
> 
> Sorry, it just angers me. You only have to look on preloved and you can see a poor little bosc, with no future being sold in a 4ft viv kept on bark.
> 
> That will be all.


This is the best quote by someone i have seen on here in relation to reptile keeping, 

I used to have 5 snakes, 3 tortoises, 7 bearded dragons, bosc monitor, 3 geckos and 5 gerbils, and thought i could breed and look after everything

I now have 2 pythons 2 torts, 2 beardies a bosc and 2 gerbils and i feel i am looking after and have a lot more time for each reptile.

I agree with everyone when they say that shops are 99% out to get the most money and wont tell you the truth, when i first got a bosc i was naive and thought it would be easy even with reading up on everything and i paid 10 for a book that was done in the wild, and when the shop is telling you a bask spot of 33c is fine and when the book is telling you 150f plus you begin to think, i ended up having to give him to a reptile specialist as my flat couldnt keep the size of him.

I am happy to say i have a house and i have started work on a cage that will basically have the run of my spare room to go in, dont rush in to it i learnt that


----------



## bowdenmx

Ive recently gone self employed so funds are a little tight over the next month untill work picks up again. so ill keep you posted. :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

rite oh, little update. works picking up nice and steady now so the cash is starting to flow back in again. vivs just been sat there for a few weeks much to my discust lol. today i got some handles or the doors and got some draw wires in for all the electrics. cleaned it all out and wiped it all down ready to be sealed this coming weekend with epoxy :2thumb: then the fun bit can start. :mf_dribble:


----------



## caffers1982

It looks fab and I shall certainly thieve the plan from you!

The only thing I thought when I looked at it almost completed was 'it looks a nightmare to get into and clean out'!


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Looks awesome!!  Love Monitor lizards, thinking of getting an Ackie when we move and can afford it!  Will be making our own 6(l)x3(d)x4(h) when we do get the dosh, want it to be a mega viv!!! May get a pair of ackie's but that depends if I can get two that are already kept together, don't wanna risk their health!

-Luke


----------



## bowdenmx

yeah im building quite an obbsession with monitors lol, its not to bad to get in and out of realy, i fit in there quite nicley :2thumb: lol


----------



## bowdenmx

Rite at long last ive finsly got the 2 part epoxy. i got it in grey with a free mixing paddle and mixin buckets and sweet talked the bird for 15% off it to lol. dont ask dont get eyh. so i will seal the enclosure this weekend.:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

bowdenmx said:


> Rite at long last ive finsly got the 2 part epoxy. i got it in grey with a free mixing paddle and mixin buckets and sweet talked the bird for 15% off it to lol. dont ask dont get eyh. so i will seal the enclosure this weekend.:2thumb:
> 
> image


Awesome look forward to seeing finished product, then you can come build me one  only kidding gonna sort something myself soon similar perhaps.


----------



## bowdenmx

First coat of epoxy on. unfortunatly where i sealed the gaps before the epoxy hasnt taken. but its sealed anyway so shouldnt be a problem. if it is ill have to try and pick it all out before i do the 2nd coat :devil:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

If you hadn't used sealant the epoxy would've been enough to fill any gaps, or so I believe?

No matter I'm sure a few coats and it 'll all get sorted.


----------



## bowdenmx

Whosthedaddy said:


> If you hadn't used sealant the epoxy would've been enough to fill any gaps, or so I believe?
> 
> No matter I'm sure a few coats and it 'll all get sorted.


I must of had a total blank. i didnt even think whike i was putting it on. grrrrrr! Oh well will have to see what happens. where ever it hasnt sealed with the epoxy is sealed anyway so i dont see why it wont be ok.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Exactly.


----------



## BeardedDee

Being a painter, I'd remove as much of the silicon as possible before adding another epoxy coat. It'll remain a weak spot beneath substrate level to an otherwise solid enclosure : victory:


----------



## bowdenmx

BeardedDee said:


> Being a painter, I'd remove as much of the silicon as possible before adding another epoxy coat. It'll remain a weak spot beneath substrate level to an otherwise solid enclosure : victory:


Yeah i did wonder about that. although i did remove the one line of silicone along the bottom of the viv. i may just try and remove the silicone at substrate level and below it. im not worried about strength as all joints are on the frame that was built and not just resting on nothing if you see what i mean.


----------



## BeardedDee

bowdenmx said:


> Yeah i did wonder about that. although i did remove the one line of silicone along the bottom of the viv. i may just try and remove the silicone at substrate level and below it. im not worried about strength as all joints are on the frame that was built and not just resting on nothing if you see what i mean.


I meant a weak point as in the silicon letting moisture in behind and over time would rot. Doesn't take much to remove like you did already.


----------



## bowdenmx

Yeah thats true. i think ill have ago once it has cured and get as much as i can off. then put on the next coat and then silicone it all again after. :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

Decided to bite the bullet and i cut out all the silicone in the joints. man that was the worst job ever! :bash: note to anyone that uses epoxy. do not seal anything till afte you have used the resin lol. Got the second coat of epoxy on and poured what has left into the bottom of the enclosure so itl be a nice thick layer on the bottom. i used 5 litres of epoxy. 2.5 litres per cost.and there was some over on the final coat. pics below.


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> Decided to bite the bullet and i cut out all the silicone in the joints. man that was the worst job ever! :bash: note to anyone that uses epoxy. do not seal anything till afte you have used the resin lol. Got the second coat of epoxy on and poured what has left into the bottom of the enclosure so itl be a nice thick layer on the bottom. i used 5 litres of epoxy. 2.5 litres per cost.and there was some over on the final coat. pics below.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


looks awesome


----------



## targonne

Very nice job


----------



## bowdenmx

and there was light


----------



## switchback

Looking good! How long do you think till completion? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

switchback said:


> Looking good! How long do you think till completion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


not sure realy. got to make up the basking lighrs and the fill with soil and sand. rhen get it all up and running for a few weeks to make sure temps and humidity are all good. so probs be another month mayb. taking my time to get it all right :2thumb:


----------



## switchback

bowdenmx said:


> not sure realy. got to make up the basking lighrs and the fill with soil and sand. rhen get it all up and running for a few weeks to make sure temps and humidity are all good. so probs be another month mayb. taking my time to get it all right :2thumb:


Best way! 

Can't wait to see the end product! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

little update today. i made up my bank of 3 par38 flood lights for the basking area. dang those things are bright lol. pics of the process below. wont be long now and itl all be finished :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Would it not have been a little better to have had those hanging a little closer to the middle, they look too far up one end and most of the beam will be heating the wall as opposed to the floor?


----------



## bowdenmx

Whosthedaddy said:


> Would it not have been a little better to have had those hanging a little closer to the middle, they look too far up one end and most of the beam will be heating the wall as opposed to the floor?



yes thats a very good point lol. i will move them back towards the centre a bit. there only up temp as they are st the mo. when.i get substrate in ect im going to adjust them to get the temps all sorted :2thumb:
thanks for the heads up man. :no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Good plan, until its all set up it may need the odd tweak here and there.


----------



## bowdenmx

sunk the hygrometers in to the top of the enclosure. one at each end. stops them slipping about and getting knocked off ect. looks neater too i think


----------



## varanus87

bowdenmx said:


> sunk the hygrometers in to the top of the enclosure. one at each end. stops them slipping about and getting knocked off ect. looks neater too i think
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wots in the rub ?


----------



## bowdenmx

2 corns are in a rack sat on top of the enclosure


----------



## davidian

fantastic build!!!

just stocking up on wood to build my iguana a new home, this has given me some great ideas.

thanks for posting


----------



## bowdenmx

davidian said:


> fantastic build!!!
> 
> just stocking up on wood to build my iguana a new home, this has given me some great ideas.
> 
> thanks for posting


thanks man. make sure you make a build thread. cant beat um :2thumb:


----------



## charlottedavenport

I always love having a look at peoples builds. Would love to have a project like that myself. Looking good


----------



## bowdenmx

started the mammouth task of sorting substrate today. 8 bags of topsoil (200ltrs) many many more to come. little and often so it doesnt look to much to the missis lol.


----------



## switchback

bowdenmx said:


> started the mammouth task of sorting substrate today. 8 bags of topsoil (200ltrs) many many more to come. little and often so it doesnt look to much to the missis lol.
> 
> image


Ha! Excellent. 

"Don't worry love, I only need a few bags" 

A few bags everyday for about a month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

switchback said:


> Ha! Excellent.
> 
> "Don't worry love, I only need a few bags"
> 
> A few bags everyday for about a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


haha. exactly :2thumb:


----------



## snakeojoe

It took 30 bags of soil alone and about 10 of playsand to fill my 6.5ft by 3ft with 2ft deep soil, yours is going to take some serious filling, and weight!! Good luck.....: victory:


----------



## bowdenmx

snakeojoe said:


> It took 30 bags of soil alone and about 10 of playsand to fill my 6.5ft by 3ft with 2ft deep soil, yours is going to take some serious filling, and weight!! Good luck.....: victory:


yea man ive never had any doubt in how much soil ill nead. got to do things rite though :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi

took me 54 bags of soil and 20 bags of sand to fill mine, im lucky though i got 20 per cent off all mine as i work at homebase,pity you arent closer i could have got you the discount, by using my card, vivs looking brill.


----------



## bowdenmx

mitsi said:


> took me 54 bags of soil and 20 bags of sand to fill mine, im lucky though i got 20 per cent off all mine as i work at homebase,pity you arent closer i could have got you the discount, by using my card, vivs looking brill.


thats a shame. thanks for the offer though. :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

little update. very nearly therenow. :2thumb:

more dirt and 100kgsof play sand.


----------



## bowdenmx

basking temp so far and slowly rising.


----------



## bowdenmx

basking spot is getting spot on now


----------



## bowdenmx

got about 3/4 of the sand and soil mix in tonight :2thumb:
so close i can almost taste it........... no wait, thats probs just sand!! :devil:


----------



## switchback

Looking good dude! 

Have you sourced a Bosc yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

switchback said:


> Looking good dude!
> 
> Have you sourced a Bosc yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


cheers dude. nah man not yet. bugger all down here rite now.


----------



## switchback

:-/ 

Well it's great to see some1 really doing the job properly and not rushing into it. 

When you do get your Bosc they are gona be very happy in your care! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

switchback said:


> :-/
> 
> Well it's great to see some1 really doing the job properly and not rushing into it.
> 
> When you do get your Bosc they are gona be very happy in your care!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


thanks man. much appriciated :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

wow looking good! taken a while though, best getting the job done properly though (like u have )


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> wow looking good! taken a while though, best getting the job done properly though (like u have )


if i had the spare funds for this in one hit and hadnt recently gone self employed i could have had it all done in a month. just cost a fair old wack of cash hense the time frame. little and often :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> if i had the spare funds for this in one hit and hadnt recently gone self employed i could have had it all done in a month. just cost a fair old wack of cash hense the time frame. little and often :2thumb:


if u dont mind me asking: how much did this come to? im building a 6x3x3 soon and wandering the cast roughly? for a tegu (possibly blue because theyre smaller )


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> if u dont mind me asking: how much did this come to? im building a 6x3x3 soon and wandering the cast roughly? for a tegu (possibly blue because theyre smaller )


not to sure tbh bud. mayb 4/500? lost track of it all. the frame and osb ect wasnt a problem as i got most on site where im working. ply for the outside was about £45. sealing it was £100. lamps and fittings ect probs £60 dirt and sand about £80 (SO FAR) plus 2 hygrometers and a temp gun thats another £40. all adds up man.


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> not to sure tbh bud. mayb 4/500? lost track of it all. the frame and osb ect wasnt a problem as i got most on site where im working. ply for the outside was about £45. sealing it was £100. lamps and fittings ect probs £60 dirt and sand about £80 (SO FAR) plus 2 hygrometers and a temp gun thats another £40. all adds up man.


that is pricey! worth it though!


----------



## bowdenmx

tiz a bit. but still cheaper than i was quoted for a pre made one without party wall insulation ect. (just a one skin box with glass and no equipment)


----------



## tick

bowdenmx said:


> tiz a bit. but still cheaper than i was quoted for a pre made one without party wall insulation ect. (just a one skin box with glass and no equipment)


love the build fella


----------



## TommyR

Top notch look forward to seeing a bosc finally in that viv mate keep at it


----------



## bowdenmx

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## stan1

Just flicked through all the build pics and that is very impressive!


----------



## bowdenmx

stan1 said:


> Just flicked through all the build pics and that is very impressive!


thanks dude. over 10,000 views. wowzers. :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

hehe. just for a laugh. got this hand made. :lol2:


----------



## bowdenmx

went for a trudge to the woods today and got me some huge tree trunks and branches for the enclosure. man do you get some weird looks walking across a golf coarse with 2 trees on each shoulder lmao.


----------



## bowdenmx

i put another 8 bags of soil in today and more sand. also fitted a 60w spot in there on an angle to give a cooler basking spot in a different place. put the glass in the viewing window also. i think im done. my god, i realy think i am :gasp:


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> i put another 8 bags of soil in today and more sand. also fitted a 60w spot in there on an angle to give a cooler basking spot in a different place. put the glass in the viewing window also. i think im done. my god, i realy think i am :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


looks gr8!!!!!


----------



## TommyR

bowdenmx said:


> i put another 8 bags of soil in today and more sand. also fitted a 60w spot in there on an angle to give a cooler basking spot in a different place. put the glass in the viewing window also. i think im done. my god, i realy think i am :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hurry up and get your bosc and get him in there :whip:


----------



## bowdenmx

TommyR said:


> Hurry up and get your bosc and get him in there :whip:


haha tell me about it. the hunt begins now. :2thumb:


----------



## mariusz

That is 1 kin , impressive viv! Tops to you!


----------



## tremerz97

maybe a bit far but... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/954157-2013-tame-baby-bosc-monitors.html


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> maybe a bit far but... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/954157-2013-tame-baby-bosc-monitors.html


thanks trem. not to far away. :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> thanks trem. not to far away. :2thumb:


:welcome:


----------



## KarlHowells

You wanna come build me 2 x 8x4x4's please? :whistling2: I'll pay with Carling and Carlsberg as I seem to have a lot of it in my fridge (more of a dark rum fan! :lol2

Ta! :no1:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

I've probably missed it, but what wood have you used inside and out? 
Please and thanks!


----------



## pippin9050

yep build me a couple 4x2's
ill give you a packet of skittles.......


----------



## KarlHowells

pippin9050 said:


> yep build me a couple 4x2's
> ill give you a packet of skittles.......


Me first!, I'll make you some vodka skittles! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pippin9050

well I'll throw in some jelly babies on the house!
ha beat that!


----------



## bowdenmx

haha. i did realy enjoy building it but i dno if i could doit it for skittles lol. im more of a jack daniels fan myself  
all the wood i used is in the thread its self. just timber for the frame. osb for internal walls and ply for the outside as it gives a good finish. :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

ok so i left the viv running all day today. just got home and checked the temps. basking spot is 144°f left hand thermomitor and hygo reads 102°f and 60% right hand reads 98°f and 55% left side is the side with the basking spot right side with a 60w spot lamp. you rekon i should remove the 60w to get more of a heat gradient?
also it says that max humidity was at 99% at some point but i guess thats the damp soil burning off


----------



## switchback

Prob best asking that in the monitor thread mate, will get a quick and accurate response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

got more branches anf logs today and added some leaf litter also.


----------



## M4nit4r

Looking good there dude!


----------



## tremerz97

any luck getting a bosc? if not the rep shop near me has cf baby's


----------



## tremerz97

tremerz97 said:


> any luck getting a bosc? if not the rep shop near me has cf baby's


for £50


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> for £50


they had a load in at the ark in torquay but they are tiny. look like there just out the egg. so my mates keeping me posted in how they are doin ect coz they were strugglin. what shop is it near you mate?


----------



## TommyR

Cant believe you have not found one yet , hopefully sooner rather than later :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> they had a load in at the ark in torquay but they are tiny. look like there just out the egg. so my mates keeping me posted in how they are doin ect coz they were strugglin. what shop is it near you mate?


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Two-by-Two-Reptile-Aquatic/202950706472896?fref=ts :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

tremerz97 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Two-by-Two-Reptile-Aquatic/202950706472896?fref=ts :2thumb:


thanks trem. nevet been in there b4. im pretty sure i know where it is though. you ever bought stock from there? any reviews?


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> thanks trem. nevet been in there b4. im pretty sure i know where it is though. you ever bought stock from there? any reviews?


ive bought a cwd from there (2 actually) 1 died with in a week. they sold my mum a heat mat, sand and said a viv that was 18ins high was good! the bloke that works there is fine but the women creeps me out and gives bad info! so not all good  but thats only one thing. but its worth a look


----------



## mitsi

rainbow dragons in worcester have some good sized yougsters in and they will courier them.


----------



## tremerz97

if u buy them from there u would be saving them! they keep them on beech chips and a heatmat!! no basking lamp!


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> if u buy them from there u would be saving them! they keep them on beech chips and a heatmat!! no basking lamp!


Until they just get knew ones :devil:


----------



## Drongo

looking good mate job well done :2thumb: there's a lucky bosc out there somewhere : victory:


----------



## bowdenmx

the ones i had my eye on have been sent back to the supplier due to a dispute of some kind. ive been so busy with work ect that i havnt had time get out and drive to plymouth for a look. Plus its Downloaf festival in 3 weeks :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

pit.in a few more bits of decor today. about a tenner for all that with some left over. got it from dunelm mill. so much cheaoer than reptile branded. probs wont last 5mins in there but hey, looks good for now lol.


----------



## switchback

Looking good...

There's just 1 thing missing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## bowdenmx

switchback said:


> Looking good...
> 
> There's just 1 thing missing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


i know i know lol. im going to meet a fiur year old my mate has tommorow. hes looking.to re home him so i may take him. :2thumb:


----------



## razieil

that is one neat job well done with that another bit of advice if you can do it is to try and cultivate your own food as that will save you a bundle aswell these guys eat a hell of a lot but judging by your setup you may already know and are doing this and again well done on the viv


----------



## bowdenmx

razieil said:


> that is one neat job well done with that another bit of advice if you can do it is to try and cultivate your own food as that will save you a bundle aswell these guys eat a hell of a lot but judging by your setup you may already know and are doing this and again well done on the viv


i have a roach colony set up :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx

well i went to my mates today and i came home with solomon  hes settling in chasing a few roaches around i threw in there.


----------



## switchback

bowdenmx said:


> well i went to my mates today and i came home with solomon  hes settling in chasing a few roaches around i threw in there.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Woot !!

Congrats looks very happy in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## tremerz97

bowdenmx said:


> well i went to my mates today and i came home with solomon  hes settling in chasing a few roaches around i threw in there.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


congrats m8!! looks awesome and very happy in there!


----------



## bowdenmx

a few pics of solomon tnite havin some grub.

digging for worms









i want more!


----------



## CPT BJ

Hes gorgeus!


----------



## switchback

Looking proper content in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## L'Agey86

awesome build, this makes me man broody for a bosc, but i'll just never have the room for this size viv, and Id want my bosc in a huge one, so perving over everyone elses boscs and setups will have to suffice! I love how Solomon is checking his own temps in one of the photos, in amongst running around chasing roaches, what a funny dude he is!


----------



## bowdenmx

Very sad update im affraid to say  I dont know what happend to solomon as he has been so happy for the last few months eating lots and being very much himself. About 3 days ago he started refusing his food which had never happend before. He was in a particularly heavy shed so I thought this could be why. I woke this morning came down stairs as I allways do to change his water and say hello and there was no responce at all. He was layed under his basking platform and had sadly passed away. I dont know if it was from the major switch over from the dry set up he was in to what I had set up or weather it was just his time. He was around 5/6 I think. So gutted he was such a chacracter.
RIP Big man


----------



## TommyR

bowdenmx said:


> Very sad update im affraid to say  I dont know what happend to solomon as he has been so happy for the last few months eating lots and being very much himself. About 3 days ago he started refusing his food which had never happend before. He was in a particularly heavy shed so I thought this could be why. I woke this morning came down stairs as I allways do to change his water and say hello and there was no responce at all. He was layed under his basking platform and had sadly passed away. I dont know if it was from the major switch over from the dry set up he was in to what I had set up or weather it was just his time. He was around 5/6 I think. So gutted he was such a chacracter.
> RIP Big man


Sorry to hear that mate, could have possibly been how he was kept before yourself like you said the switch, been kept in a dry set up had its effect on him and was well on its way before you got him. They are very good at masking suffering/Illness.


----------



## Infernalis

bowdenmx said:


> Very sad update im affraid to say  I dont know what happend to solomon as he has been so happy for the last few months eating lots and being very much himself. About 3 days ago he started refusing his food which had never happend before. He was in a particularly heavy shed so I thought this could be why. I woke this morning came down stairs as I allways do to change his water and say hello and there was no responce at all. He was layed under his basking platform and had sadly passed away. I dont know if it was from the major switch over from the dry set up he was in to what I had set up or weather it was just his time. He was around 5/6 I think. So gutted he was such a chacracter.
> RIP Big man


 My sincere condolences.


----------



## Infernalis

TommyR said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, could have possibly been how he was kept before yourself like you said the switch, been kept in a dry set up had its effect on him and was well on its way before you got him. They are very good at masking suffering/Illness.


 My thoughts exactly, These animals can run around for what seems like forever with non functional kidneys.


----------



## bowdenmx

Yea thats so true, just sucks when you give them the best you possibly can.


----------



## TommyR

Is a guy who is selling CB boscs on FB mate 100% worth it if you are going to do it mate, do it properly get yourself a nice CB hatchling and of course if your ready.


----------



## bowdenmx

TommyR said:


> Is a guy who is selling CB boscs on FB mate 100% worth it if you are going to do it mate, do it properly get yourself a nice CB hatchling and of course if your ready.


I would love to get hold of a cb mate. That was allways the plan from the start but as u do u cant resist when there in ure arms. Very short on work at the mo also but should have a good lot comimg in next week hopfully.


----------



## TommyR

Well mate if your interested can link you on FB to his profile just give me a inbox : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

very sad to hear this. followed this post for a while so it's sad news. sorry for your loss


----------



## bowdenmx

TommyR said:


> Well mate if your interested can link you on FB to his profile just give me a inbox : victory:


I aint on facebook though mate. Thanks tho.


----------



## TommyR

bowdenmx said:


> I aint on facebook though mate. Thanks tho.


Think he is on here too mate unsure on the name of him on here


----------



## varanus87

Xsavannahx .... Steven Gatt ....


----------



## varanus87

Infernalis said:


> My sincere condolences.


Sorry for ur loss :grouphug:


----------



## mitsi

so sorry to hear this, he was a lovely looking bosc, I know how you feel, my first one went a few months back, one minute fine, next gone, its heartbreaking I know, my condolences to you.


----------



## bowdenmx

Thankyou all for your kind comments


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bowdenmx said:


> Thankyou all for your kind comments


Sorry to hear you lost him fella 

Those Boscs are now going free to a good home of FB.


----------



## bowdenmx

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sorry to hear you lost him fella
> 
> Those Boscs are now going free to a good home of FB.


Ive looked for him on here but.cant seem to find him on here anymore.


----------



## TommyR

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/993190-cb-boscs.html


----------



## lozmick

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

